# I am in T-R-O-U-B-L-E



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There first 4 are ones that that I am definately keeping - and I have offered the other 3 to another member here although if she doesn't want them, I will be keeping them - but I am going to post them all on here so that you can see them all!!!

Dixie -



















Penelope -



















Red Buckskin doe (will be in with buck till I pick her up!!!)



















Phantasma Doe (can't remember the name but has waddles) -










The three that I offered - but if she doesn't want them - they will stay with me!!!

Paisley -



















Lilly -










Chloe -


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwww they are soooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY NICE, But I bet you'll be sleeping with them! :ROFL: 


Penelope would look very nice here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> VERY NICE, But I bet you'll be sleeping with them!


 :ROFL:

Very nice goats ....you have there.............


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Sooo cute Allison!  

And sooo right Lawanda! :thumbup:


----------



## DIESEL (Sep 16, 2009)

Paisley looks like a sweetheart


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So do you have a room in the barn with them yet? I bet DH will be sending you out soon. :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HEHEHE - nope not yet - but I made arrangements to come during the week so them maybe I can get them in the barn before hubby even knows what I am up to :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOOHHH Sneaky aren't you? :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehe - I have to teach all the new goat owners how to do it :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.... :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Like you have taught me! :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

As I have already told you! I LOVE them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HEHEHEHE - still haven't told him - - - - :slapfloor: :thumbup: :slapfloor: :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too....funny.... :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Tut tut! Bad Allison! :slapfloor:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

They are all just sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

They are darling!

I say - don't say a thing - put them in your pasture/barn and just give him a blank look when he says anything about more goats - what goats? those? they have been here all along don't you remember :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh you have NO idea how many times I have done that - it is my stepson who rats me out to dad everytime!!! Little brat! LOL!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

oh well - that would be a problem as I bet he knows which goat is who lols - maybe he will become your partner in crime in the future  lols Whats one more or two more or a couple more :ROFL: goats :ROFL: How many mini goats does it take to make up a standard size goat???? So you are really not getting as many as it looks like :ROFL: As it takes a couple mini goats to make up a stand goat :wink: At least that is what I always said :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hahahahaha ---- you are not helping - LOL!


----------

